# OEM vs Aftermarket Parts- what's better?



## krisnet55 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey guys new to the forum and just purchased a used Deluxe 28 912210. 
I decided to take it apart and take a look inside and some parts seem needed to be replaced. 
Mostly I have to purchase the friction disk and plate. 

Was wondering if OEM parts are better then aftermarket? I'm leaning towards OEM since most of the time that's the case. 
Thoughts?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

krisnet55 said:


> Hey guys new to the forum and just purchased a used Deluxe 28 912210.
> I decided to take it apart and take a look inside and some parts seem needed to be replaced.
> Mostly I have to purchase the friction disk and plate.
> 
> ...


I've had good experiences with aftermarket parts. I don't think that companies manufacture every nut, bolt, pulley etc for their machines and this goes for the friction discs as well. That is only my opinion but I bet I'm right. I wouldn't have a problem buying an aftermarket disc. I have used them before. Probably go to any local small engine repair shop they'll have one. I believe they're fairly generic.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

First you need to know what "OEM" is. OEM was the cheapest supplier to the manufacturer they could find.

OEM one year isn't necessarily the OEM the next year.

Sorry, my rant I hate when people talk about OEM and have no clue what they are really saying.

Aftermarket can be the worst crap you can buy or it can be a re-engineeered part based on the returns of the original part. Buying a NEW water pump or drive axle from any manufacturer might be a much wiser purchase as some aftermarket suppliers will redesign a part based on it's failure history.

Aftermarket and OEM are two very misunderstood terms and research is needed to figure out which is best.

Same with going to a dealer. I can only speak to automotive applications but I know a few Ford and Chevrolet dealers that bought a lot of parts from us. Just because you go to a dealer or it's listed as "OEM" doesn't necessarily mean it's OEM or a dealer part.

AND ... that doesn't mean you're getting a lesser part as a lot of aftermarket stuff is superior to the original stuff.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I gotta ask... What is wrong with the plate? I've heard of the occasional (very rare) bent plate but I'v seen those things last for years and years. How much meat is on the rubber disc? Is the machine functioning? Does it move forward and back? Can you put it in gear and make it spin the tires by holding it back? I'm all for preventative maintenance bit "if it ain't broke don't fix it."


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I've done a few and I go with the cheapest and I haven't been burnt yet.

I try to find it on Primeline parts and then use the PN to see if Orielly auto parts carries it as they offer a warranty on most parts.
Also search ebay and go by price and waranty.

Primeline is available through Orielly. Prime®Line Power Equipment | Parts that works as hard as you do

This (picture) is the Troybuilt from a relative I was given. Free is sometimes the most expensive.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the paradise city.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Opps, Welcome to the forum Krisnet :welcome:


----------



## krisnet55 (Jun 16, 2015)

I really have very little knowledge on snow blowers. As far as mechanics I work (as a hobby/passion) on motorcycles, track bikes to be more precise and for the most part OEM parts are the way to go unless using race oriented parts. Maybe for snow blowers and crap cars it really doesn't matter. One thing I can assure you is that OEM VW are way better then aftermarket. Likewise for all bodywork. That's why I was asking.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you work on Motorcycles, you know. If you need help trying to determine value of part "N" and part "U" just post the link to each or the different choices you have and we can help you as much as our experience goes.


----------



## krisnet55 (Jun 16, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If you work on Motorcycles, you know. If you need help trying to determine value of part "N" and part "U" just post the link to each or the different choices you have and we can help you as much as our experience goes.


Maybe I didn't explain myself correctly. I was in fact trying to figure out if some aftermarket brands are better then OEM since I see this very basic as far as machinery. Or if in this case OEM is just better, always due to being a machinery very basic but at the same time some China man can use cheap rubber on the friction plate as an example


----------



## krisnet55 (Jun 16, 2015)

This is what I need. 
1 of 05500829 - Ariens - Bushing, Axle @$9.03ea. 

1 of 07200111 - Ariens - V-Belt 3L @$17.03ea. 

1 of 07200514 - Ariens - V-Belt, HA Matched Set @$40.19ea. 

1 of 04743700 - Ariens - DISC- FRICTION @$26.39ea. 

1 of 52100200 - Ariens - Plate, Swing Assembly @$61.37ea. 

1 of 52100100 - Ariens - Shear Bolt (Sold in bag of 3)*** @$6.75ea.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum krisnet!
I'm pretty sure Ariens doesn't make their own belts, I would price out name brand replacements and compare. Matched belts are a good idea IMHO. I think I would buy the OEM shear bolts though. Ariens would have spec'd the strength and you are never sure what you would be getting with a generic on those.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd still love to kmow why you're replacing the disc?


----------



## krisnet55 (Jun 16, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> I'd still love to kmow why you're replacing the disc?


I'm replacing primarily cause I'm sorta of a meticulous freak. 

That being said it's quite rusty and when I spin it, it seems that there is a bearing in there that's beat to sheit. 
Plus $60 bucks won't kill the bank.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I've done a few and I go with the cheapest and I haven't been burnt yet.
> 
> I try to find it on Primeline parts and then use the PN to see if Orielly auto parts carries it as they offer a warranty on most parts.
> Also search ebay and go by price and waranty.
> ...


No worries. That'll all buff out. :behindsofa:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

krisnet55 said:


> This is what I need.
> 1 of 05500829 - Ariens - Bushing, Axle @$9.03ea.
> 
> 1 of 07200111 - Ariens - V-Belt 3L @$17.03ea.
> ...


Ariens 52100200 Swing Assembly Plate


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing a few months ago, oem/ from ariens, or aftermarket/ parts not sold by ariens, rather eBay or even amazon. Bushings and bearing I was able to get from a local commercial equipment place, it was nice the bearings were brand new made in use from the nice bearing Corp I seriously think they were really old new stock. Being that company I don't believe is around. Scrape bar and belt from amazon, they sell everything, also some u joints from a guy on here sidegrinder. Be thankful it's June not January u can pick and choose what to get from where.
Rob
Ps I hear u on old vw parts..rusty German usually better than new china


----------

